

Why I went from Python to Go (and not node.js) - grey-area
http://jordanorelli.tumblr.com/post/31533769172/why-i-went-from-python-to-go-and-not-node-js

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4523611>

